# partito BootCamp stockage disparue



## Raul RDR (5 Octobre 2022)

Stockage Mac mini disparue a cause de bootcamp

bonjour j'ai rencontré un problème avec bootcamp en voulant booter sur Windows 10 je ne trouve plus ma partition avec presque 300G de disparue quelqu'un peut m'aider à résoudre ce problème svp ?


----------



## ericse (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Peux-tu montrer ton disque dans l'Utilitaire de disque, en activant "Afficher tous les appareils" ?


----------



## Raul RDR (5 Octobre 2022)

voila


----------

